# Brake Dust!!



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Guys

I really do need some help before I go round the bend :devil:

My A6 Le Mans has some lovely wheels fitted but the car just seems to be a brake dust factory! I've tried a couple of options on both the A6 and the wife's MX5. The wife's is OK but mine is just awful, any suggestions would be gratefully received. :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Do you seal your wheels? There's nothing you can do to stop brake dust, especially on such a heavy car, the best thing is to get them squeeky clean and seal them then at least theyre easier to clean


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

The brake dust on my Audis drive me mental as well...

Never had them so bad, and I'm using the same disks and pads as before, so I can only think it's down to the design of the wheels or something 

Anyway, they bug the h£ll out of me...

I get over this by 2 simple steps:

Ceramishield and Wolf's decon.

Job done.



:thumb:


----------



## aj84 (Feb 1, 2012)

Morning mate
I've also got the Le Mans A6 with the dual spoke wheels (aka rs4 alloys) and I feel your pain!
But it's a known fact on this model especially with the bigger braking system that we do shed a lot more brake dust than other cars

Best you can do is seal them to make it easier to remove when washing. I had mine refurbed recently (complete back and front) and since then, I've always used bilberry (non-diluted) with a spoke brush followed by a seal with AG Alloy sealer at the moment until I get a chance with the other goodies I have stashed away. The spokes are big enough to get your hand through to the back and seal that side without removing.

The weekly wash is very easy on the wheels now - it's just the interim when the dust sticks!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Seal you wheels with something like Gtechniq C5, You wont get as much brake dust sticking to the wheels.

Cleaning them will be alot easier to majority will just wash of with high pressure.


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yowfailed said:


> Guys
> 
> I really do need some help before I go round the bend :devil:
> 
> My A6 Le Mans has some lovely wheels fitted but the car just seems to be a brake dust factory! I've tried a couple of options on both the A6 and the wife's MX5. The wife's is OK but mine is just awful, any suggestions would be gratefully received. :thumb:


I'd personally change the pads first these will throw of a lot less brake dust and there not that expensive 
http://www.ebcbrakes.com/automotive/redstuff_brake_pads/redstuff_brake_pads.shtml

And then use something like planet polish to seal and protect them 
http://www.planetpolish.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=5

No product will stop your pads from throwing a lot of break dust,the products will just help/stop it from sticking to your wheels as well as protecting them etc


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

ECB brake pads are a lot better than a few years ago,I believe they changed their compound. Would be a good upgrade from stock pads too.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I wouldn't put EBC on any car, not even on Alex Salmonds... :lol:

Worst brakes ever! (imo)

Ds2500 work well with Audis... based on the models and testing I have done :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I wouldn't put EBC on any car, not even on Alex Salmonds... :lol:
> 
> Worst brakes ever! (imo)
> 
> ...


There's always debates on brake pads but as the op is looking to improve brake dust I recommended ebc as there really good for brake dust! I had them on my vx220 and there an improvement over standard imo and defiantly an improvement on brake dust! I've recently moved over to pagid rs14 as I'm thinking of doing some trackdays the rs14 have more stopping power but also have a lot more dust! For a road car I was happy with the ebc red stuff. Any track pad ie ds2500,rs14,carbon Loraine etc will generate a lot more brake dust than fast road pads (ebc red stuff) and they will only come into there own if they are used on track or getting enough heat into them. It depends what your using your car tbh ie road,track


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Guys

I thank you all for your replies and advice. As stated in my original post, I've treated both my own Le Mans wheels and the wife's wheels on her MX5. I've used Planet Polish wheel seal and shine, ok on the wife's but absolute rubbish on mine??

As for the EBC pads, a good suggestion in terms of brake dust but I've had a rather bad experience with these in the past with a lot of judder on new discs. The retailer changed both discs and pads to their credit but still experienced a great deal of judder so I'd really like to stay away from them.

Looks like a lot of washing, but it drives me insane :-(


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

If you want I'll send you some wolf's rim shield, you really can just wipe it off then (well I just blast it with the nilfisk)
Never used the planet polish stuff, but worth a try maybe.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Pump sprayer... frequent user.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

I use Wolfs Rim Shield on mine, blast them with the Kranzle twice a week and they stay looking good. I always spray and wipe some QD over them afterwards which I find helps keep them looking good. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Another vote for Wolf's Rim Shield here ..


----------



## leachy (Sep 20, 2011)

The Cueball said:


> I wouldn't put EBC on any car, not even on Alex Salmonds... :lol:


Genius line! Genuinely made me laugh out loud!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

The 6 piston brembos pushing sintered metal pads on my 14.2" cross drilled brakes equals a crap load of hot dust!!! 

I coated my rims with C.Quartz silica coating, it's been on them for over a year now. Still good! It won't stop dust sticking to them, but it stops dust bonding to them. It's one swipe cleaning with car shampoo to get them 100% clean! A quick blast with the pressure washer gets the majority of dust off to start with. 

Coat them with any silica/ceramic coating and your life will be so much easier!


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Firstly I'd like to thank Keir for his generous offer of the Wolf's Rim Shield. It sounds like the choice of the masses on here.

Secondly, a thank you to Cueball for his wit once again. I do however think that as we speak Alex Salmon's wife is fitting the pads in question. I wonder if he is entitled to job seekers allowance?

Thanks Guys


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yowfailed said:


> Guys
> 
> I really do need some help before I go round the bend :devil:
> 
> My A6 Le Mans has some lovely wheels fitted but the car just seems to be a brake dust factory! I've tried a couple of options on both the A6 and the wife's MX5. The wife's is OK but mine is just awful, any suggestions would be gratefully received. :thumb:


Hi Yowfailed. We have the same car (a face lift A6 C6 Le Mans - same wheels). I must admit mine doesn't seem to be anywhere near as bad as you describe. My wife's BMW 1-series is much worse than my A6 for accumulating brake dust.

Anyway I keep my wheels sealed with Planet Polilsh Wheel Seal and Shine and just wash as normal with a mitt and shampoo. But they never seem that bad at all


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Hi pxr5

I personally find that Planet Polish WS&S has been useless in my case. A lot of hard work taking the wheels off, cleaning and treating for no return. That went in the bin! Looks like I'm going for the Wolf's next


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Really, I'm surprised. I love WS&S. I put on 2 coats a few months ago, and still working great.


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

pxr5 said:


> Really, I'm surprised. I love WS&S. I put on 2 coats a few months ago, and still working great.


+1  even with pagid pads


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

These are after being sealed with WS&S previously and cleaned with 10:1 bilberry mix, deironed and detarred (but to be honest there wasn't that much of either) then another coat.

That was the beginning of last month - and the first coat was applied about 2 months prior to that. Cleaned again today with nothing but shampoo, mitt and brush and still looking as good as that. In fact the muck/dust just fell away.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Incredible mate? As stated, did the wife's MX5 at the same time as my own wheels. Used exactly the same process on both but mine are awful compared to the wife's. makes little sense really but there you go


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

I still think you need to move away from your current brake pads even I your not a fan of the ebc there must another pad available which offers low dust?


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

I agree, the pads really do need some thought


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

aimyv6 said:


> +1  even with pagid pads


I no the op is not a fan of this product on his car but thought I'd share these pics of what my wheels have to put up with this product,this is after 2 short drives









After just cleaned with car shampoo using wheel woollies


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yowfailed said:


> I agree, the pads really do need some thought


.....


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Yowfailed said:


> Incredible mate? As stated, did the wife's MX5 at the same time as my own wheels. Used exactly the same process on both but mine are awful compared to the wife's. makes little sense really but there you go


Yes, that does sound odd - what's the mileage of the car; have the pads/discs been changed yet? Mine are still the originals from new.


----------



## aimyv6 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yowfailed said:


> Incredible mate? As stated, did the wife's MX5 at the same time as my own wheels. Used exactly the same process on both but mine are awful compared to the wife's. makes little sense really but there you go


As well as lots of dust of your pads, are you having problems with the dust clinging to your wheels?
It could be maybe that your wife's car has more friendly brake dust than yours and maybe you need a stronger wheel cleaner for yours?

I'd try a stronger wheel cleaner and if that doesn't help remove it I'd think about changing your brake pads to a more brake dust friendly pad

I'm still I newbie but hopefully someone more knowledgable than my self can help


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

pxr5 said:


> Yes, that does sound odd - what's the mileage of the car; have the pads/discs been changed yet? Mine are still the originals from new.


Its very odd mate:-( Both cars are less than 15K and still run their original pads and discs.


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

aimyv6 said:


> As well as lots of dust of your pads, are you having problems with the dust clinging to your wheels?
> It could be maybe that your wife's car has more friendly brake dust than yours and maybe you need a stronger wheel cleaner for yours?
> 
> I'd try a stronger wheel cleaner and if that doesn't help remove it I'd think about changing your brake pads to a more brake dust friendly pad
> ...


To say that the brake dust 'clings' to the wheels is an understatement. There's no problem with the washing of the dust off its just the frequency of the requirement. When washed the wheels look the dogs but literally within 30-40 miles they look like those from a reps car :-(


----------

